# internet providers



## monkeyhanger (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,i'm new to the forum and the area and am feeling my way around ,i will be moving to Barrio de san carlos {cox}Orihuela in the next week and need info on internet providers ,i'm led to believe that a landline connection would be possible but failing that a sat;connection,i also would like any info on companys to re-install my sky system,thanks.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

monkeyhanger said:


> Hi everyone,i'm new to the forum and the area and am feeling my way around ,i will be moving to Barrio de san carlos {cox}Orihuela in the next week and need info on internet providers ,i'm led to believe that a landline connection would be possible but failing that a sat;connection,i also would like any info on companys to re-install my sky system,thanks.


Hello monkeyhanger

Welcome to the forum.

It's hard to answer your question with a specific answer because there's a wide variety of options open to you. You simply need to research which one is the best one for you.

To help you get started on your research, have a read through this thread that pretty much covers most of the options for internet access available for you.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/102652-internet-phones-spain.html#post713276

It basically comes down to what is available to you in your area, in which case you'd need to research the companies offering those services for that area. If landline access is available that's probably your best option. If it isn't, then perhaps a WIMAX service might be.

For Sky, the same applies. Do a google search of Sky installers for your area.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

WIMAX looks good if you can't get a land line, I'm on satellite internet and it is rubbish so I'm hoping to find a good WIMAX provider for us.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Another forum user goes by the name of monkey hangers - are you connected?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

both probably live in Hartlepool


----------



## monkeyhanger (Aug 23, 2013)

Correct it's a general term for people from Hartlepool,interesting story?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

fantastic story - especially as I was first told it by someone from Darlington (I'm sure he didn't exaggerate in any way)


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I hadn't heard of it, but is this it and if so for others who don't know, what a fascinating tale...

The Monkey Hanging Story

The monkey-hanging legend is the most famous story connected with Hartlepool. During the Napoleonic Wars a French ship was wrecked off the Hartlepool coast.

During the Napoleonic Wars there was a fear of a French invasion of Britain and much public concern about the possibility of French infiltrators and spies.

The fishermen of Hartlepool fearing an invasion kept a close watch on the French vessel as it struggled against the storm but when the vessel was severely battered and sunk they turned their attention to the wreckage washed ashore. Among the wreckage lay one wet and sorrowful looking survivor, the ship’s pet monkey dressed to amuse in a military style uniform.

The fishermen apparently questioned the monkey and held a beach-based trial. Unfamiliar with what a Frenchman looked like they came to the conclusion that this monkey was a French spy and should be sentenced to death. The unfortunate creature was to die by hanging, with the mast of a fishing boat (a coble) providing a convenient gallows.

The Monkey Song

In former times, when war and strife 

The French invasion threaten’d life

An’ all was armed to the knife

The Fisherman hung the monkey O !

The Fishermen with courage high,

Siezed on the monkey for a French spy;

“Hang him !” says one; “he’s to die”

They did and they hung the monkey Oh!

They tried every means to make him speak

And tortured the monkey till loud he did speak;

Says yen “thats french” says another “its Greek”

For the fishermen had got druncky oh! 

Hammer his ribs, the thunnerin thief

Pummel his pyet wi yor neef!

He’s landed here for nobbut grief

He’s aud Napoleon’s uncky O!

Thus to the Monkey all hands behaved

“Cut off his whiskers!” yen chap raved

Another bawled out “He’s never been shaved”,

So commenced to scrape the Monkey, O!

They put him on a gridiron hot,

The Monkey then quite lively got,

He rowl’d his eyes tiv a’ the lot,

For the Monkey agyen turned funky O!.

Then a Fisherman up te Monkey goes,

Saying “Hang him at yence, an’ end his woes,”

But the Monkey flew at him and bit off his nose,

An’ that raised the poor man’s Monkey O!

In former times, mid war an’ strife,

















The French invasion threatened life,

An’ all was armed to the knife,

The Fishermen hung the Monkey O!

The Fishermen wi’ courage high,

Seized on the Monkey for a spy,

“Hang him” says yen, says another,”He’ll die!”

They did, and they hung the Monkey O!. They tortor’d the Monkey till loud he did
squeak

Says yen, “That’s French,” says another “it’s Greek”

For the Fishermen had got drunky, O!

“He’s all ower hair!” sum chap did cry,

E’en up te summic cute an’ sly

Wiv a cod’s head then they closed an eye,

Afore they hung the Monkey O!.
Did it really happen?

So is it true? Did it really happen like that? You won’t find many people in Hartlepool who say it didn’t. They love the story. 

The term was originally derogatory and for a long, long time after the event, people from neighbouring towns used the tale to mock Hartlepool and its inhabitants, and Hartlepudlians were often on the receiving end of the jibe: “Who hung the monkey?” , and is often applied to supporters of Hartlepool United Football Club by supporters of their arch rivals Darlington. However it has been embraced by many Hartlepudlians, and only a small minority still consider the term offensive.

Then there are some who point to a much darker interpretation of the yarn. They say that the creature that was hanged might not have been a monkey at all; it could have been a young boy. After all, the term powder-monkey was commonly used in those times for the children employed on warships to prime the cannon with gunpowder.

Whatever the truth the story of the Hartlepool monkey is a legend which has endured over two centuries and now enters its third as strong as ever.

Monkey usage in Hartlepool today

The local Rugby Union team Hartlepool Rovers are known as the Monkeyhangers, Hartlepool United F.C.’s mascot is a monkey called H’Angus the Monkey. A visit to Hartlepool Maria will spring up the odd Monkey – a lifeboat donation Monkey exists close to the harbour entrance of Hartlepool Marina.

The Monkey Mayor

In 2002, Stuart Drummond campaigned for the office of Mayor of Hartlepool in the costume of H’Angus the Monkey and narrowly won; he used the election slogan “free bananas for schoolchildren”, a promise he was unable to keep. He has since been re-elected twice.

Monkey Bone Found

In June 2005 a large bone was found washed ashore on Hartlepool beach by a local resident, which initially was taken as giving credence to the monkey legend. Analysis revealed the bone to be that of a red deer which had died 6,000 years ago. The bone is now in the collections of Hartlepool Museum Service.


----------



## monkeyhanger (Aug 23, 2013)

that is a good true translation of the legend but Hartlepool residents say the monkey escaped and swam across the bay and found a mate and formed a colony which became known as west hartlepoo.l


----------

